# How Much? Stanley #5 and Hibernia Sheffield planes



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Okay, I know the Stanleys have been discussed often, but I'm new to the appreciation of and also determining the value of older hand tools.

I know I'm not including a bottom shot or one of the blade, but I remember them to be in very good condition. So, how much would you say this is worth (Stanley #5):




































Also, I don't know too much about Sheffield (I think I do have one of their try squares though if it's the same company as this one):



















Any help would be appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The #5 would be a decent buy at $20 or $25. I have one like
that with the plastic adjuster knob and it works fine. I still
like the ones with the brass knob better, but the tools cut
wood the same and feel the same in use.

Most old wood bodies planes aren't worth much. Some which
are very old (like 200 years) or elaborately carved may be worth 
a surprising sum.

In their time they were cheaper than the iron ones and they 
were manufactured in the millions.

The old irons are often well-forged though and they irons can
do good work and wood planes are satisfying and effective
tools in use once you learn your way around tuning and 
adjusting them.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Loren. If I remember correctly, the #5 was listed at $40. The knob had a hairline crack in it.

I just can't decide if i want to pick it up or not. I think it'd be nice to have a few handplanes around to do some final tweaking on the slabs I cut.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

The #5, $20 but it depends. The woodbody, it depends That's a desirable shape and iron to me. I'd take a good look at the mouth, the amount of iron left, the condition of the iron, the sole, and most importantly the mouth. If it all checks out, I would want that plane.
.
The #5 is far from rare but if it had nothing stamped into the cap iron, a keyhole-shaped screw capture, and three patent dates, I'd probably buy it; even at the $40 price. It's a good solid plane and I'd get to walk out with it. That's my 2.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

The iron definitely says Stanley and has a keyhole-shaped screw capture:










Guess I forgot to add that one.

I know woodbodies are a crapshoot basically. You can almost look at them and tell which ones are higher value ones (at least from what I know).

Thanks for the advice *Bertha*.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

The No. 5 is probably the most common plane there is, so it shouldn't go for that much. That said, if you never see them at yard sales or flea markets and don't want to take a chance on one you can't hold or examine personally from ebay, see if you can get it down a bit. It's still cheaper than buying a new plane from a catalog.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

The number 5 looks to be "war era" which is a Type 17. There are many that prefer the war era planes because of the heavier casting. That said, I'd say $20 is a good price if it doesn't need any real work. At $40, it should be pretty much ready to hit wood when you buy it. I would sell a plane like that for $45-$50 after it was cleaned, tuned and sharpened. They are quite common and I find them more frequently than any other planes. Heck, I find more 5 1/4's than I do 4's. I can't speak to the wood body plane, but "American Wooden Planes by Emil & Martyl Pollack" doesn't list Sheffield or Hibernia as a plane maker. If its ann English plane, it might be somewhat valuable.


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

Doss, a good site for used tools is
http://brasscityrecords.com/
Very fair and a good guy to deal with. 
Sheffield is a city in England that was the big steel making city years ago. It was a sign of good quality material. Those old wood planes are very very common.
bob


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with no more than about $20 for the #5. The hard rubber knob dates it as a war era plane, as Dave noted, but then it should have a kidney-shaped lever cap hole, so maybe one or the other has been replaced.


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I spotted a part of the clover at the top of the sheffield - which would make it belong to these fine folks.

Sadly, if its missing its wedge I would pass on it, maybe 5 bucks if I had it burning a hole in my pocket? As others have stated, thats more for the quality steel than the wood.

My 2 pennies,


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

*ITnerd*, yeah, I do see the cloverleaf. Don't know if that means what you're guessing. I'm not an expert on that sort of thing.

They want way too much for those planes. IIRC, about 50 each.


----------

